# [SOLVED] Mouse and keyboard stopped working



## lbb87 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am asking this for a relative because they can't use their computer.

They say that their mouse and keyboard have stopped working. They can only turn the computer off by pushing in the power button. They've had this computer for a few years now. It's a Dell Dimension 2400 (I think), WinXP, about 640-768MB RAM, 60 GB hard drive which is about full, and I think it's about 2GHz Celeron processor. It's also on an (unsecure) wireless network for the purpose of using a DSL connection. The computer is also plugged into a surge protector.

They told me that when they turn on the computer it will go to the AOL screen and that's it. Their screensaver works, but the mouse and keyboard do not.

The mouse is a wireless Microsoft mouse and I think it's PS/2 but I'm not certain. I don't know what brand the keyboard is but it's not wireless is PS/2.


That's all the information I have at this time. Unfortunately they're not too computer savvy and if I didn't already know their computer specs, they never would've been able to provide that information. 


Is there anything that I should check out when I go over there? I've never come across this kind of problem before so I'm not sure what to do, especially since I can't use the mouse or keyboard. My first guess would be to try another PS/2 mouse and/or keyboard with the computer turned off. Then if that doesn't work, maybe try a USB mouse or keyboard, which we don't have. If that doesn't work maybe try booting into Safe Mode. Other than that, I have no idea what to do. Any suggestions?


I will add that I think someone at their house has been hot plugging some device (perhaps an external hard drive or flash drive) and maybe that caused damaged to the motherboard. I recall seeing something a month ago in "My Computer" under "Devices with Removable Storage" that wasn't actually plugged into the computer at that time (as if a device had been unplugged unsafely). I don't know what that was and neither does the relative. I suspect one of their grandkids did it.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Mouse and keyboard stopped working*

Hi,
First, see if you can enter the bios with the offending keyboard, if you can then it will be a windows/drivers issue.
Also check the PS2 connections are firm. With all the moving about of the mouse & keyboard thay can become loose. ( and sometimes ruined).
Try safe-mode, as you already know.

If you need to try a different keyboard/mouse and it works ok;
Look in Device Manager for any yellow warning marks next to devices. Uninstall any you find; do not delete.
Uninstall the media you suspect of being hot plugged and shut down.
Reboot with the suspect mouse & keyboard plugged back in again.

If all fails even with a known good mouse etc, it looks like usb time!


----------



## lbb87 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Mouse and keyboard stopped working*

This has to be the saddest but most amusing thing I've ever seen.

I specifically asked them after this problem happened if the keyboard worked and they said no. I asked if they tried using another mouse and they said they replaced the batteries in the mouse.  That's not what I asked.

As it turns out, the keyboard works perfectly fine. The problem was that the PS/2 mouse was slightly unplugged. :laugh:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Mouse and keyboard stopped working*

Hi, I thought it would be something like that.
My mother once called out a repair-man when the aerial was loose from the TV.


----------

